# problem installing .net framework 3.5



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

Recently I installed visual studio 2010 on a windows 8 powered machine but sql server installation failed and the culprit was the missing .NET framework 3.5
now when I try to install sql server a window pops up that prompt me this app needs the following feature (.net framework 3.5 including .net 3 and 2) and when I choose download the required file I get an error.
I tried with turning on windows features but the same problem appears.
I don't have access to my installation iso so noway to test dsim command.
even I download the full offline installer (231mb) and when I try to run this .exe that aformentioned window pops up and windows tries to download the files again  and it fails.
thanks in advance


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Start screen type in Add Features. There you should just have to check the box for .NET 3.5 and it should download and install. This is how I have done it on all Preview builds.


----------



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> Start screen type in Add Features. There you should just have to check the box for .NET 3.5 and it should download and install. This is how I have done it on all Preview builds.


It is what I expected but as I mentioned in my first post it wanted to download the required files but then the download fails and I got an error.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

What is the exact error message you get?


----------



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> What is the exact error message you get?


hanks for all replies, this problem solved by chance  but now when I try to install sqlserver 2008 R2 sp1 I got the compatibility error. I thought it is supported in windows 8


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Microsoft Compatibility Center

It says that it is, but then again, no users voted for it. So take that information with a grain of salt.


----------

